# Varmints Inc.Custom Calls Deathpunch



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Have 1 of these left for sale. Handmade by me from Delrin. Tuff, no frills, easy to blow open reed distress call. Does everything an open reed call should do.
15 bucks shipped.
Thanks for looking,
Mark


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Call is sold, thanks.
Mark


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Dang it, hour late and a dollar short again!


----------

